

Practical AngularJS Examples - aram
http://tutorialzine.com/2013/08/learn-angularjs-5-examples/

======
bsaul
Anyone got a post on how to structure big angular apps ?

i've been struggling a bit with menu bars : it seems to me that you can't
prevent copy/pasting the menu bars on each of your screens if you want to keep
meaningfull URLs (as the routing component only maps a url to a single
controller).

~~~
kops
I used this [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12592472/how-to-
highlight...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12592472/how-to-highlight-a-
current-menu-item-in-angularjs)

Works fine, as long as your URL scheme structured enough. Toss me your email,
and I can give you the controller and the tmeplate code with link to the live
site. I would have copy-pasted here but don't want to turn HN into
stackoverflow.

~~~
aram
Do you mind creating a gist? It would help anyone reading this and you could
just post a link.

~~~
kops
[https://gist.github.com/kapilpandit/6404978](https://gist.github.com/kapilpandit/6404978)

Disclaimer: I am no frontend/javascript developer. Just getting by.

------
aram
Sidenote: the code editor used to live-preview/edit how examples work is
great; does anyone know of any similar OS projects?

Post author (Martin Angelov) said that he built it himself on Ace, however it
doesn't seem to be OS.

~~~
pearjuice
Ace _is_ open source:
[http://github.com/ajaxorg/ace](http://github.com/ajaxorg/ace)

~~~
aram
I said that he built that editor _on_ Ace. I'm using it and I know it's OS.

------
Kiro
I don't understand why a custom filter is needed in "4\. Instant Search". I
thought "<li ng-repeat="i in items | filter:searchString">" did the same
thing.

~~~
arbus
I'm guessing that he wanted to show how to write your own modifiable filter
with a simple example

------
sheldor
I found these to be excellent resources when I started with angular almost a
year ago.

[http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/08/use-angularjs-to-power-
your...](http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/08/use-angularjs-to-power-your-web-
application.html)

[http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/10/more-angularjs-magic-to-
sup...](http://www.yearofmoo.com/2012/10/more-angularjs-magic-to-supercharge-
your-webapp.html)

------
susi22
I really like this since the source code is well documented and explains
everything right in the code.

Not like todomvc which is supposed to be for beginners yet have almost no
comments...

[https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/blob/gh-
pages/architectur...](https://github.com/tastejs/todomvc/blob/gh-
pages/architecture-examples/angularjs/js/controllers/todoCtrl.js)

~~~
flylib
your right, they should prolly focus more on commenting there stuff then
making an example in every obscure framework possible

------
elgamine
In case someone missed this, [http://www.egghead.io/](http://www.egghead.io/)
All angular basics pretty well explained

~~~
dexterbt1
I recently viewed a few of their videos and I find them too short, seemingly
lacking. It might depend on the audience though. In my case, a little theory
and architectural overview works better, and the official docs cover this well
enough.

------
nawitus
>ng-show will show an element if the value in the quotes is truthful,

What's the definition of truthful?

~~~
Hovertruck
[http://docs.nodejitsu.com/articles/javascript-
conventions/wh...](http://docs.nodejitsu.com/articles/javascript-
conventions/what-are-truthy-and-falsy-values)

